# Top four brands for embroidery machines



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

For you experienced embroidery designers, which would be your top four brands you recommend for embroidery? There so many out there and I am sure if I asked a salesman they would tell me theirs is the best, etc, etc. I am looking to hear from you experienced embroidery designers. 

Thanks


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Top 3 are( Doesn't matter about rank)
Barudan
Tajima 
Zsk

The 4th spot is up for grabs like NBA Western Conference


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about GSG?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never heard of GSG. I agree with the above list although I don't know how many people have ZSK. Brother is popular for less expensive models. SWF used to be fairly popular along with Happy.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking at the SWF website earlier.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about Happy embroidery machines.


----------



## Jelprint (Oct 15, 2016)

I just purchased a new 15C Highland from MESA and the machine is wonderful, the training is spectacular. Had ten hours already via skype plus training on the software. We're happy


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

One thing to check to determine the quality of a particular brand is the resale value of a machine after ten years. You want to purchase a machine that can run 8 hours + daily if you plan to use it for a business.

I have a Tajima from 2002 that runs great. The only repair its had is a slightly bent picker. Its a workhorse!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

amistad said:


> I was looking at the SWF website earlier.


Not sure which SWF site you were looking at or what they are selling now, in the past their machines were made by SunStar in Korea... I have one, I would not buy another. 

If you are referring to ColDesi in Florida, they changed their name, they used to be SWF East. They are who I purchased my SWF machine, Embroidery Office Software and garment printer from. As far as I am concerned, they are zero for three.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

tfalk said:


> Not sure which SWF site you were looking at or what they are selling now, in the past their machines were made by SunStar in Korea... I have one, I would not buy another.
> 
> If you are referring to ColDesi in Florida, they changed their name, they used to be SWF East. They are who I purchased my SWF machine, Embroidery Office Software and garment printer from. As far as I am concerned, they are zero for three.


Okay thanks, we will note that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about Happy embroidery machines and Avance commercial embroidery machines? Anyone have opinions on these two.


----------



## Jayz76 (Feb 8, 2018)

amistad said:


> What about Happy embroidery machines.[/QUO
> 
> totally agree, indestructable.


----------



## jwpenkman (Mar 15, 2016)

We run all Happy machines, 48 heads in total. Great machines!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For what it is worth Disneyland Resort is putting in all new single head embroidery machines in the stores for customization of garments. 

SWF did have financial problems in the past but they seem to be back in business. I would put them at 2nd tier though behind those already mentioned except the Highland. I would put them 3rd tier. I don't know about Advance.

Here is the link to SWF as far as I know today. Stitch It International - New and Used Embroidery Machines and Equipment


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

For those of you already in the embroidery industry, would you reccommend we get a 7 needle machine or go with a 15 needle machine? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

amistad said:


> For those of you already in the embroidery industry, would you reccommend we get a 7 needle machine or go with a 15 needle machine?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The price difference between Happy and Barudan are really extreme. Tajima has not contacted us yet so we will see what they have as far as machines and prices go. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## twothousand (Apr 10, 2013)

I would go with new or used tajima.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

twothousand said:


> I would go with new or used tajima.


The problem is Tajima has not responded to my request for a price quote.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

What about ZSK. Any opinions on this machine.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would call again and try to get the contact information for the sales person in your area. They should be able to supply pricing.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I would call again and try to get the contact information for the sales person in your area. They should be able to supply pricing.


I am just gonna go with a Happy machine. They seem to want our business. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Now we just have to get financing with someone that will not rape us on the interest rate. LOL


----------

